# how to block YouTube.



## cookiemonster (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi I have  Nexus 10 and I let my grand daughter of 6 use it and I was wondering is there  anyway  to block or password YouTube as I don't  want her to use it.


----------



## Devon68 (Dec 28, 2016)

Why dont you just hide the youtube app.
http://www.wikihow.com/Hide-Apps-on-Android
or you want to block it in the browser too?


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi Devon68 I want to block it everywhere kids are so smart I don't want her to come across it.


----------



## v12dock (Dec 28, 2016)

Sign up for OpenDNS and block it on a DNS level


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi v12dock where do I find Open DNS.


----------



## v12dock (Dec 28, 2016)

cookiemonster said:


> Hi v12dock where do I find Open DNS.


https://www.opendns.com/home-internet-security/


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 28, 2016)

Hate to be a pain but do need to hae it on everything and will it affect the Avast I have installed.


----------



## qubit (Dec 28, 2016)

You'll just piss her off and she'll resent your for it. There's loads of good stuff on YouTube, such as vsauce, which is educational.

https://www.youtube.com/user/Vsauce


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 28, 2016)

No sorry I want it out or  blocked.


----------



## qubit (Dec 28, 2016)

cookiemonster said:


> No sorry I want it out or  blocked.


lol, I didn't think that would change your mind.  I'm curious what your main reason is to block it?

To do so, I can think of the following things to prevent a clever little mind from getting around it:

- Uninstall the YouTube app
- Block it in all the installed web browsers
- Block it via DNS and IP address somehow on the tablet or the router
- Crucially, don't allow anything to be installed on the tablet from the Play Store without a password - that the blessed child doesn't know, of course. 
- Ensure the tablet isn't routed so that she can't sideload it

- Optional step: tell her you've blocked it and that you've done for her own good, then stand back from the fallout...

I think this will do it.

Note that you can't block her from doing a system reset and wiping the tablet, making it gloriously available again. In such a case tell her off, then praise her for her ingenuity and take the tablet away from her.


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 28, 2016)

You have to try and keep a head  of them, I know curiosity  is good but it can also be very bad.
Some of the sites the kids were miss behaving very bad and she was picking up a lot of bad habits.
I think I will try the DNS route.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 28, 2016)

Just get some kid games and then disconnect the wifi. Otherwise 6 year olds tend to click on everything


----------



## v12dock (Dec 28, 2016)

cookiemonster said:


> Hate to be a pain but do need to hae it on everything and will it affect the Avast I have installed.



You can setup your router to use OpenDNS as it forward resolver so all computers on your network would OpenDNS and would be affected by the filtering rules you setup. Also it filtering on a DNS level not a software level the only interference you could run into would be OpenDNS blocking network access for Avast.


----------



## IceScreamer (Dec 28, 2016)

You can just try enabling the Restricted Mode in the app settings.


----------



## Komshija (Dec 29, 2016)

If you have root access, you can "freeze" it with Titanium Backup.
Otherwise, without uninstalling it, you can disable it. Settings-Applications-All-YouTube-Force close-Disable.  It will be disabled until the next restart.


----------



## Frick (Dec 29, 2016)

qubit said:


> You'll just piss her off and she'll resent your for it. There's loads of good stuff on YouTube, such as vsauce, which is educational.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/Vsauce



She'll also learn lots of sexual stuff fast. I completely agree with the OP here, the Internet is awful for kids. Seriously, if you don't have kids or are close friends with people with kids, you've no idea. Then we haven't even gone into the social media territory and what happens when you combine trending stuff on local media and schools.

Opendns yo.


----------



## Komshija (Dec 29, 2016)

Frick said:


> She'll also learn lots of sexual stuff fast. I completely agree with the OP here, the Internet is awful for kids.


 Yer, but facebook (I call it fu*kbook) is far more dangerous for kids than youtube. Youtube is a walk in the park compared to facebook, instagram etc...


----------



## qubit (Dec 29, 2016)

Frick said:


> She'll also learn lots of sexual stuff fast. I completely agree with the OP here, the Internet is awful for kids. Seriously, if you don't have kids or are close friends with people with kids, you've no idea. Then we haven't even gone into the social media territory and what happens when you combine trending stuff on local media and schools.
> 
> Opendns yo.


That's a fair point about the porn.

It still seems a shame to block all the decent stuff like vsauce, of which there's plenty, because of issues like this. Since YT uses channels nowadays, is it possible to filter out the undesirable stuff using a YT setting? I have a suspicion it isn't.


----------



## EntropyZ (Dec 29, 2016)

i remember my first take on the internet. It was majestic and scary and the same time and I just got used to it. My dad didn't really care what I would see when I was a kid, played FPS shooters since I was about 4yrs old. He completely didn't mind all the gore in the games. It's good that there were almost no PSA's in my country.


I was easily adapting to the internet for the better. I don't really know why myself.

OT: OpenDNS is the way to go. But what about other internet connections that your kids might use? You probably will have to pull all the stops to prevent them getting on Youtube as mentioned in this thread. AKA, even blocking the device apps.


----------



## xkm1948 (Jan 16, 2017)

I would just take the tablet away from the kid and give her something more appropriate to play with, like a PC. Kid need to learn to use computers the proper way.


----------



## cookiemonster (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi she already has a pc which she uses. The Specs are,


Zalman Z3 Plus ATX/M-ATX Tower Case - Black

Intel Core i5 4690 3.50GHz Socket 1150 6MB L3 Cache Retail Boxed Processor

Cooler Master Hyper TX3 EVO 3 Heatpipes/1x92mm Fan CPU Air Cooler

Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H, Intel Z97, Socket 1150, Motherboard

  Crucial MX100 512GB SATA 6Gbps SSD

Kingston HyperX Savage Red 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 PC3-19200C11 2400MHz Dual Channel Kit

Asus R7 250-1GD5 graphics card

Coolermaster VS-Series 550W Semi Modular 80+ Gold Power Supply

Liteon Ihas324 24x Dvd±rw (dual ±r)/ram Sata Drive

Windows 10 Home Premium 64bit

Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600 Black - USB

Kensington Mouse-in-a-Box - optical - wired - USB - black

Xenta 2.1 Speaker System


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jan 19, 2017)

Youtube has a kids version. I haven't checked it out though.

My daughter (7) watches youtube often. We monitor what she watches though and she's been really good about avoiding things she knows she shouldn't watch. We have a PC in the kitchen where she spends her time doing home work and watches youtube where we can keep an eye on her.

When she first started to watch youtube I told her that I can see the history and I will know everything she watches. To date she has never watched anything inappropriate. We as parents though are very involved so it helps. Plus me being as tech savy as I am...she'll never get one over on me.


----------



## hat (Jan 20, 2017)

I saw this, may be of use to you

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...network-easy-and-helpful.229769/#post-3588850

@jboydgolfer knows his stuff


----------



## Frick (Jan 20, 2017)

qubit said:


> That's a fair point about the porn.
> 
> It still seems a shame to block all the decent stuff like vsauce, of which there's plenty, because of issues like this. Since YT uses channels nowadays, is it possible to filter out the undesirable stuff using a YT setting? I have a suspicion it isn't.



Old answer, but it actually is not about the porn she'll encounter, it's that people are disgusting these days, and that shows in what they talk about. Not to mention the surprising amount of people who specifically targets girls, and that at least in Sweden girls are expected (as in it is common) to have their sexual debuts at around 12, and that the people - of which there are many - knows this and uses it... The best way to combat it is to talk to them about it. You don't have to get gory with details, but they have to know what an awful world we are living in and that you, the parent, is their anchor, their guardian, their Avanger and their Batman if needs be. I actually kinda want to have kids at one point, but hoo boy I would also hate it. I'm not good at balance, and you have to have a balance between suspicious and friendly.

Technical know how helps of course.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Don't Let her use the phone (6YOs are just too young for that stuff)


----------



## monim1 (Feb 4, 2017)

You can easily do it by using any hide app or lock app. If you use a Hide app, you will be able to hide the YouTube. If you use Lock app, you will be able to lock the YouTube app with password.


----------

